# Jewel orchid seed?



## Hornet (Sep 29, 2010)

I'm chasing jewel orchid seed, anyone know any asian plant dealers who may have access to some of the more uncommon species?


----------



## frogparty (Dec 27, 2007)

Are you prepared to do agar work and flasking? It's not like planting your garden you know. Orchid seed is much more like dealing with mushroom spores.
I would try to order flashed seedlings if I were you. Easier to import than plants


----------



## Hornet (Sep 29, 2010)

I have a friend that runs an orchid flasking business and is always keen on rare and unusual stuff so the germination of the seed is no issue


----------



## Brotherly Monkey (Jul 20, 2010)

Just do a search on "orchid flasks" and you should find plenty of suppliers, domestic and international. But as frogparty said, dealing with orchid seeds is a bit different than most plants. But if you want to give it a try, you should be able to find some resources online


----------



## Brotherly Monkey (Jul 20, 2010)

Hornet said:


> I have a friend that runs an orchid flasking business and is always keen on rare and unusual stuff so the germination of the seed is no issue


Honestly, it might be easier to find such in flask form, being that there seems to be a developed industry around it already. While orchid seeds, due to the difficulty in cultivation, are more of an oddity


----------



## inflight (Jun 12, 2007)

Orchid Flasks are very easy to come by, though I have never seen a flask of jewel orchids before. They are easily propagated by division so i'm not sure orchid people bother with seeds from them.


----------



## Dendroguy (Dec 4, 2010)

If you have a friend that can do flasks I would just pollinate your plant and send him some seeds


----------



## Dendroguy (Dec 4, 2010)

You could always go hunting for pterostylis,or corybas seed pods since your in australia,I know those are hard to come by in the states


----------



## Hornet (Sep 29, 2010)

inflight said:


> Orchid Flasks are very easy to come by, though I have never seen a flask of jewel orchids before. They are easily propagated by division so i'm not sure orchid people bother with seeds from them.


i'm more interested in people that have access to wild seed since many of the genera i'm after i have never seen in cultivation


----------



## Hornet (Sep 29, 2010)

Dendroguy said:


> If you have a friend that can do flasks I would just pollinate your plant and send him some seeds


if i had the plants myself i wouldnt be asking for seed.

I cultivate a number of Pterostylis and 1 Corybas at the moment. Also grow some Chiloglottis, Caladenia, Diurus and Microtis


----------

